# Doom Kartenfehler oder doch Secret?



## Phone (15. Mai 2016)

Moin,
bei Doom gibt es in der Gießerei genau gegenüber vom Ende der Map (Also wenn man die Tür zum nächsten Lev. betätigt),
einen sehr großen bereich zu dem kein Weg führt.

Hätte ja Screens gemacht aber weder Steam noch Windows selber lassen mich welche machen -.-

Auf der karte ist dort weder eine Wand noch ein Vorsprung oder sonst etwas. 
Wenn man vor dem Bereich steht ist links eine kleine Treppe die auch angezeigt wird aber vor der Nase ist eine Dicke Wand die auch so aussieht als ob sie sich nicht bewegen würde. 
Da auch kein zweiter Weg dort hinführt frage ich mich jetzt natürlich wie ich da rein komme....Da ich Raketen gefunden habe vermute das ich dort eine Waffe finde 
Sry lässt sich schlecht erklären ohne Bilder -,-


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Ich kämpfe auch mit den Secrets. Habe noch keines der versteckten DOOM-Level gefunden und auch so gut wie keine Geheimnisse. Bleibt halt dann für den 2. Durchgang. Aber etwas macht mich das schon rattig.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Mai 2016)

Die secrets sind echt versteckt. Hab nur durch Zufall mal was gefunden. So bleibt es erst mal beim durchspielen und dann wie bei Michael auch im zweiten Durchgang die secret Jagd


----------



## vonKroete (15. Mai 2016)

Auf Youtube hab ich gestern ein Video gesehen, bei dem der Typ in der Gießerei den Raketenwerfer hatte. Wer keine Spoiler will, sollte es sich natürlich nicht ansehen.


----------



## Phone (16. Mai 2016)

Ja das was ich beschrieben habe war eins der alten Doom Level also ein "Easter Egg"

Um diese zu aktivieren muss man so *unauffällige Hebel* ziehen....Frei nach Atze Schöder   "ZIEEHH DEN HEBEL"

Bin aber vorbei gelaufen xD

Habe bis auf die alten Doom Level alles gefunden aber wusste auch nicht das es sie überhaupt gibt.


----------

